# Now hiring: literally anyone.



## ZrinX (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi, I'll try to keep this brief as I'm sure most people don't want to read a wall of text. 

I'm looking for people to roleplay with. Guy or gal doesn't matter to me. I tend to lean more toward the SFW side of things. I'm not adverse to it, but I'd rather it not be the focus of any roleplays.

I have some ideas for a roleplay, but nothing really concrete. I'd rather make something jointly and only fall back to the prefabs if we have to. 

Post length isn't really a factor for me. The only thing I'd ask of you is to keep one liners to a minimum and where they're appropriate and be passable with grammar. We're not writing Shakespearian screenplays here, I'm just asking to not be yanked out of the immersion by egregious errors. Mistakes happen and I make my fair share, just as long as it's not habitual. 

Two things are a hard no for me, however. 

Godmodding and Powerplaying.

Nothing annoys me more than when someone straight up kills a named character I had plans for without any communication or warning. So if we could not do that, that would be nice. 

Those are really the only stipulations, and I don't think it's a whole lot to ask for . I'm down for pretty much whatever. I like talking things over before and during the roleplay. Communication is paramount over everything else. Not 100% sure on something, ask. Even if we've discussed it before and you just forgot, that's fine. I tend to do it to. Things can also change constantly so what might've been a no-go before might be an option now, or vice versa. If there's proper communication then not much can go awry. I also like to get to know the person I'm roleplaying with, so I encourage chit-chat if you're up for it. 

So that turned out to be a ramble. If you've stuck around this far, you must be at least a little interested. Best way to get ahold of me is via discord. Send me a message at Powave#2553. I look forward to playing with you. ^v^


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Feb 9, 2020)

I completely relate to your idea of inducing proper communication between the two parts and seeking a meaningful degree of interaction where both sides instigate conversational fluidity and willingly provide relevant elements to the chat. I haven't actually roleplayed for quite a while now but whenever I felt inclined to do it with someone, they must have been a person who wasn't a complete stranger to me, meaning that at least somewhat elaborated introductory talks were held before any roleplaying action was taken since this is the only way I'm able to feel comfortable expressing my more creative side and revealing some of those personal fantasy related quirks. 

I do also prefer SFW material in general and wether it comes to fiction or not, I rather have things stay fairly realistic, coherent and logical under the given circumstances so I'm not particularly a fan of over the top scenarios or events happening for seemingly no reason other than to suit an overall intended narrative without a tangible explanation. I'm still open to almost everything nonetheless for as long as a perception that I'm not the only one legitimately caring for the whole interactive deal remains, don't want anyone to feel obligated in following my own wavelength if they aren't enjoying it, just let me know if that's indeed the case, there's plenty of room here to work on.

I've recently deleted my Discord account though and am currently only using Telegram.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 9, 2020)

I'll add you on Discord!


----------



## Heyhoi (Feb 14, 2020)

I sent you a buddy request on Discord. (Moonstone)


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

I'll send a friend request! I'm an avid roleplayer, so I'd love to talk!


----------

